# First Horse and Mustang in One!



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

First off, howdy and welcome to the forum . Thor is a very nice looking little guy and a gorgeous color to boot. I consider "Thor" to be a relatively unique name, I've never seen a horse named that before :lol:.


----------



## CountryBluebird (Sep 9, 2011)

Haha, well maybe Thor is a great name for him, then. He's a unique Mustang, that's for sure. :]


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

wow isn't he a stunner  I love his name. not going to lie. it suits him.well seize and colour wise anyways. congrats on your first horse! im sure you'll have lots of fun with him. and welcome to the forum


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

Pretty guy. I sure like mustangs a lot. They are such handy little horses with unbeatable personality. How bout naming him after an Indian tribe?


----------



## Bay Lee (Aug 27, 2011)

nice, I love the name..


----------



## CountryBluebird (Sep 9, 2011)

Haha, well, I think Thor can be his ranch name, but when I go get him registered somewhere, I'll tack on something special, once I figure out what to tack on. :]


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Congrats on your first horse. I just got one myself earliar this year! Good luck with him and have fun!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CountryBluebird (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks so much! He's my first horse and it'll be the first time I've ever ridden, too! I'm really nervous about it, even though he seems to know that I'm not going to kill him by putting a saddle on his back. He's such a smart horse. I just hope I do right by him. Both of us are so inexperienced, yet we feed off of each other. It's great.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I like Thor. Very cute name and it suits him. I love his coloring. Does he have the freeze brand or no?


----------



## zurmdahl (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm not sure if I'm just reading things wrong or what, but you've never ridden before? Like any horse?


----------



## CountryBluebird (Sep 9, 2011)

No, he doesn't have a freezebrand. His mother does - he was born on the ranch. :] 

And, that is correct. I've never ridden that I can remember. It's kind of a learning experience for the both of us.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Aha, you've never ridden and he's never been ridden? I hope you know that is a horrible combination and it's very possible (I would say likely) that one of you will end up hurt if you try to do it all by yourselves. Please at least tell me that you've got a trainer working with him to teach him how to be ridden and you are taking lessons to learn how to ride.


----------



## CountryBluebird (Sep 9, 2011)

Haha, oh no, no. We aren't doing it by ourselves! The ranch owner is very experienced in training horses, so when I'm not out there, he's working with Thor, and he's going to fully gentle Thor in, then teach me to ride on one of the other horses that he has already gentled. 

I'm just helping with some of the ground work, as the ranch owner believes that the more I help, the stronger our bond will be. He suspects Thor will respond to me and only me, as he doesn't listen very well to the ranch owner unless I'm right alongside him.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Okay, that's great to hear!! *whew* LOL.


----------



## zurmdahl (Feb 25, 2009)

Ah okay, glad to hear that! I was a little concerned for a moment, good luck with him!


----------



## CountryBluebird (Sep 9, 2011)

Haha, thanks! I don't know what it was about him when I first met him. He was just staring at me from across the holding pins and I just felt... drawn to him. He was stubborn-headed and about as wild as could be.
All it took was a couple of visits and he was hooked on me, just as I was hooked on him. :]


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

CountryBluebird my first horse i had ever ridden was also an Unbroke Mustang, i'm very glad you have a trainer! because i knew nothing of horses. and didn't know how to ride and didn't have a trainer i did wrong by my horse but now we are fixing the kinks! i've had my girl for 3 years. and she is wonderful! kids can ride her. she is just fabulous. my girl also does't have a freezebrand as she was born in captivity. (her monther was wild caught pregnant) i hope to see more pictures of thor! and i do love his name! he's just gorgeous!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

CountryBluebird said:


> All it took was a couple of visits and he was hooked on me, just as I was hooked on him. :]


LOL, I don't know what it is about 'stangs with those big personalities like that. They can certainly steal your heart quickly...mine did anyway :wink:.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

they do Smrobs, they steal your heart and keep it. no matter what happens.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

That is great that you are giving Thor the advantage of being trained by someone knowledgeable! You'd be surprised at how many people end up doing this the wrong way!

Kudos to you!

Thor is very cute. Love his color! I'm sure that once you get more experienced and he is broke, you two will have some good rides together


----------



## CountryBluebird (Sep 9, 2011)

Yeah, I hope so! The ranch owner is a little worried about how he'll take the bit, though. 

I've heard that if you put molasses or something sweet on it [he freaking LOVES molasses, let me tell you...], the horses tend to take it a little better. Any suggestions?


----------



## atomic (Aug 15, 2011)

He's sooo cute! He is greying exactly like my 3 yo.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

How I get a horse to accept the bit is to just put it on. No sweets, no bribing. After it's on, they get put right back to work so that their mind and feet are both busy. Within just a few minutes, they have completely accepted the bit and it's old hat after that.


----------



## CountryBluebird (Sep 9, 2011)

Hmmm... I'll have to try that when I go out there with him. I should have the Vet take a look at his teeth before I try this, right? I don't want to hurt him on accident.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

You can have him look if you want. I've never had their teeth checked prior to bridling though.


----------



## CountryBluebird (Sep 9, 2011)

Well that works! Thanks for the advice!  



ALSO, I have some good news!

We had twins on 9/11! Mare's name was Empire State of Mind and we think the sire was New York, so the colt and filly were named New York Tower and New York Sweetheart, respectively! 

We didn't even know she was pregnant, let alone that she was going to have twins. Both were a little weak, but I was assured that the two should make a healthy come back and momma mare is doin' great, too!


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! Wow twins that is awsome! We love pics exspecially of babys so please post them when you can.

And I love Thor he is very handsome and I agree with everyone else his name suits him.


----------



## CountryBluebird (Sep 9, 2011)

More pictures of Thor! [And one of the foals we suspect he sired!]

































[We haven't settled on a name for her, just yet. Any suggestions?! She's very much like Thor.]








This is one of my favorite pictures of him!


----------



## CountryBluebird (Sep 9, 2011)

And once I go out to see the foals, I'll take loads of pictures of them!


----------

